# Pioneer DVD-RW problems

## G2k

I was trying to backup two DVDs with my PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K15 (I'm using a new Sony Vaio VGN-FS660/W laptop). This is how things went:

I was in Windows using dvdshrink. Then I tried burning the ISO file it created. I guess that ISO's can't be burnt if they are 4.4 GB because Nero on Windows was complaining. Anyhow, I then booted into Linux and tried burning the ISO image (from my Windows partition) with K3B. It didn't work. Then I tried with NeroLinux and that didn't work either. The error I got in K3B was an I/O error. 

Now the device is not even letting me read DVDs and I don't know what to do. I am able to read audio cds perfectly, which I am thankful for since at first I thought that the reader was broken.

I tried playing the dvd with Xine, mplayer and vlc (in Windows). None work  :Crying or Very sad:  I have also tried re-emerging some dvd libraries (libdvdcss libdvdread and whatnot). If this were a software-related problem then shouldn't it be able to read the DVD in Windows? Both Linux and Windows are not playing the DVD. I have heard that PIONEER DVD devices are really buggy for some reason.

When launching with Xine, I get the following:

```
$ xine

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
```

Also, when I leave the DVD in the reader when I boot, if I don't eject it the computer just hangs and grub doesn't start up. Could this be somehow related to problems I've heard about with growisofs? But even if it were...why can't I play the original DVD? I would really appreciate any help I can get on this one. Thanks.

----------

## G2k

Xine gives me also these messages...Ive looked around on the forums and many people seem to have this same problem.

```
1: -xine engine error-

There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd:/'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist

2: The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this

or source doesn't contain data (eg: not disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
```

EDIT: this is what dmesg returns (I'm only posting part of it since it's quite long)

```

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Prevent/Allow Medium Removal" packet command was: 

  "1e 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 128

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 132

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 128

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 132

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1028

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1028

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1028

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
```

The message

```
Oct 22 11:42:25 shinobi ATAPI device hdb:

Oct 22 11:42:25 shinobi Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

Oct 22 11:42:25 shinobi Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

Oct 22 11:42:25 shinobi The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

Oct 22 11:42:25 shinobi "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
```

keeps repeating ad-infinitum in my /var/log/messages  until I remove the DVD from the slot  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## G2k

..and if this can help, here's my hdparm:

```
# hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
```

Again, both audio cds and data cds work perfectly. However I can't run DVDs.

Is this perhaps related to the DVDs being DVD+R or DVD-R or something?

----------

## G2k

I have a feeling that the firmware is messed up. I tried installing it from Windows but it doesn't work for some reason (I think that the application was bad...and it was directly from Pioneer's website). gah...it's still under warranty...would they replace the dvd drive even though I'm using Linux?

----------

## Cintra

you could try cdfreaks http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=138250&highlight=pioneer+DVR-K15

Mvh

----------

## G2k

No even the people in that forum say that the firmware file doesn't work....is this a problem they would even fix in a Sony store?

----------

